# Wednesday's MLB TV Schedule



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

2:05 PM ET
Royals @ Tigers

3:05 PM ET
Phillies (CSN Philadelphia) @ Giants & *ESPN* *(SF/Oakland Blackout Lift)*

6:05 PM ET
Orioles (CSN MidAtlantic) @ Red Sox (NESN)

7:05 PM ET
Angels @ Indians (FSN Ohio) & *ESPN Alternate* *(Anaheim/LA Carry Back)*
Athletics (FSN Bay Area) @ Yankees (YES) & *ESPN*
Rangers (FSN Southwest-Alternate) @ Blue Jays

8:05 PM ET
Braves (FSN South) @ Brewers (FSN North-Wisconsin) 
Expos @ Astros (FSN Southwest) 
Mariners (FSN Northwest) @ White Sox (FSN Chicago) & FSR3
Devil Rays @ Twins (FSN North-Minnesota)

8:10 PM ET
Marlins (FSN Florida) @ Cardinals

9:05 PM ET
Pirates (FSN Pittsburgh) @ Rockies (FSN Rocky Mountain) FSR1

9:35 PM ET
Mets (MSG) @ Diamondbacks (FSN Arizona) & *ESPN2*

10:05 PM ET
Cubs (FSN Chicago +) @ Padres (Cox Cable 4)

10:10 PM ET
Reds @ Dodgers (FSN West 2) & *ESPN2 Alternate* *(Cincinnati Carry Back)*


----------

